# Which Mavs should be All Stars?



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Which Mav or mavs do you think should be All-Stars this season?
I'd say Dirk and Walker.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I say only Walker


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I say none of them. No one on that team is having an all-star worthy season. Its like people are just looking for one by default


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

None put Brand or Maggette in their.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Brand definitley deserves to be there. And not an injury replacement either


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I say none of them. No one on that team is having an all-star worthy season. Its like people are just looking for one by default


Well when your holding a playoff spot in the west, don't you figure somebody from the team should be on?
I know nobody is doing great for them, but it would make sense. I say walker will end up on it


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Not neccesarily true. Nobody on Houston really deserves to be there but Ming will be there anyway and Francis because of voting. Memphis either. Seattle is a game out and no one out there is having an all star year


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Seattle is a game out and no one out there is having an all star year


Well, there is a guy by the name of Ray Allen that seems to be pretty good.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I would understand why no Mavs would make it, but I think I'd be surprised


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, there is a guy by the name of Ray Allen that seems to be pretty good.


a guy wont be selected by the coaches into the all star game with missing the first 7 weeks of the season


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> a guy wont be selected by the coaches into the all star game with missing the first 7 weeks of the season


Then Elton Brand should be penalized also for being hurt. A guy who hasn't missed 13 games, like Antoine Walker, should be heavily considered over Brand, if injuries penalize you.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Brand didnt miss nearly as much a s Allen. Walker isnt playing like an all-star thats a fact.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Brand didnt miss nearly as much a s Allen


True, but you can't say Ray Allen isn't worthy of the all star game and then say that Elton Brand's injury doesn't effect his all-star status. Brand did miss 13 games, and a guy like Walker, who I mentioned because that is what this thread is about, or a guy like Andrei Kirilenko, who has played every game, and lead his team to a beter record.

Basically, Brand has played great, but he missed time too, and there is no way he should make it over Kirlenko, or even Zach Randolph. Since you bring up the fact that Brand hasn't nearly missed as much time as Ray Allen has, the same can be said about Kirilenko and Brand.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Zach randolph just got destroyed by Brand. He couldnt score on him Brand might be the thrid best pf in the game so he should be their. Kirilenko should be their too.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Walker isnt playing like an all-star thats a fact.


I'll look that one up in the encyclopedia.

Aside from a string of 4 or 5 games, Walker has played like an All Star. Brand and Allen have missed too much time.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Has Walker really been so good that people are saying he's the Mav most deserving of the game? Dirk may not be having as good of a season as last year, but just by the numbers he's still above anyone else on the team. Maybe not heads and shoulders, but other than in APG (where Walker has a clear advantage), he's pretty much equal or better:

<img src=http://server4.uploadit.org/files2/140104-awdn.gif>


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If u suck at D u shoudnt get in the game. Gotta play both side of the floor.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> If u suck at D u shoudnt get in the game. Gotta play both side of the floor.


your forgetting the All Star game isnt about D. They let each other score until the 4th quarter.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> your forgetting the All Star game isnt about D. They let each other score until the 4th quarter.


That is sure true. Yet, you know what is really sick? Walker or Dirk will probably get in the the all-star game and Zach Randolph will not. And Zach is putting up better numbers than both of them. He is one of only 5 players averaging 20/10.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Brand didnt miss nearly as much a s Allen. Walker isnt playing like an all-star thats a fact.



I disagree with this.
Walker is putting up assists and rebounds and averging 16 plus points on a team where he has to share the ball with 4 other guys all averging 15 or more points a game.

I don't think you will see many players putting up the numbers Walker (and Dirk too) are putting up where they have to share the ball with 4 other guys with those numbers.
The Lakers are about it and they only have 4 guys total.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dirk. He is playing better now and is back up to 20 PPG. Needs to get his rebounds up now. I say him I also want 'Toine but he will go as an East player. But his FT% is 50%. That's not good for someone that shoots as much as him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Dirk. He is playing better now and is back up to 20 PPG. Needs to get his rebounds up now. I say him I also want 'Toine but he will go as an East player. But his FT% is 50%. That's not good for someone that shoots as much as him.


Toine is will player as a West player, its just that he's on the east ballot because they trade was made after the ballots were made.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Michael Finley should be in it this year. Shoulda been in last year.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

nash is the second best pg in the WEST EASILY

cassell
nash
francis

in that order

dirk and walker are killing. walker had back to back triple dubs. dirk started out slow cause of ankle injuries but he's back on track now. 

walker is putting up 18 points 9 boards and 5 dimes. Find me another pf in the west not named kg doing that. 

Nash has a triple dub.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> nash is the second best pg in the WEST EASILY
> 
> cassell
> ...


Yep. Dirk will be up to 25-27 PPG by season end. And watch out for Fin to have around 20. Nash averaging 16(might be 14) and 7 dimes isn't bad either. Plus 'Toine with about 5 dimes and 10 boards a game.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

nash is putting up 8.2 dimes man. marbury just passed him with a hot week assist wise. he was second in the entire league and only plays like 34 mins a game. LOL no way you can keep him off the allstar team. Walker and Dirk should make it too.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> a guy wont be selected by the coaches into the all star game with missing the first 7 weeks of the season


Webber has made it before Beez. And he was voted in the the coaches.

Are there any more worthy guards besides Allen? After Kobe, I'd say there are alot of borderline guys, Allen included.

-Petey


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

those 17 assists helped steph's average out.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Webber has made it before Beez. And he was voted in the the coaches.
> ...


sg in the west is really really thin this year. But the west is gonna have alot of big men on the team this year


Dirk
Walker
Peja
marion
Randolph
Miller
yao
Shaq
Brand
Ak

all have chances to make it


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I think the teams in the east should fold and have a supplementary draft and have 20 to a team.:laugh:


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

no doubt. the only team with a shot at winning against an east team is the pacers. they have a big men a defensive stopper a clutch shooter and DEPTH. If the knicks can make a move for a big man they could put up a fight but no other east conf team really matters to me right now cept for the pacers


----------

